# Keynote and Greek symbols



## matchbox (Mar 14, 2004)

Is there a reasonable way to get Greek letters into a Keynote slide?  going through applications/utilities/keycaps seems unreasonably difficult to me. 

thanks-


----------



## perfessor101 (Mar 14, 2004)

If you can remember the keystrokes for the various Greek characters you can simply type them into any application including Keynote. If not, you can go to System Preferences > International, click on the Input Menu tab then check the language(s) you want to use then check "Show Input Menu in menu bar" at the bottom of the window. That will place the input menu readily available on the menu bar. There are also some keystroke options available under the Options button to further streamline the process.


----------



## cjj (Apr 15, 2005)

There is another way to do this which solved my "alpha" problem:

go to: edit -> special characters

This will bring up a box of many special characters divided into several categories, one of which is greet.  You can choose the symbol you want and click insert.

Though the keyboard shortcuts are quite useful (I use the one for µ everyday), I couldn't find one for alpha.

Notably, the "edit -> special characters" menu option seems to be in most apple software in Panther.


----------



## 3mors (Apr 15, 2005)

cjj said:
			
		

> Notably, the "edit -> special characters" menu option seems to be in most apple software in Panther.


the "special characters" window is nothing but the "character palette" of mac os x. u can enable it from "System Preferences/International/Input Menu". once u have selected this palette, your country flag appears on the menubar, if u click on it, u can open the palette.


----------

